# Bowfishing Lake Hartwell



## KChartier (Mar 3, 2021)

Hello, I am new to Georgia /Lake Hartwell area and am looking for some information on Bowfishing the lake.
When do carp typically start spawning?


----------



## Bjrink (Mar 3, 2021)

Late March into april


----------



## KChartier (Mar 3, 2021)

Bjrink said:


> Late March into april


Ok. Thank you.


----------



## Thunder Head (Mar 4, 2021)

Do some bow fishing in the back of Gumlog and Eastanollee creeks. Im always getting them things hung up in my cast net.

You can put in at 123 boat ramp. Tons of bowfishing up that way.

Please don't shoot the big Flatheads.


----------



## KChartier (Mar 4, 2021)

Thank you for the info. I will not shoot flatheads.Based on what I read they are considered a game fish and are off limits to bowfishing.


----------



## across the river (Mar 5, 2021)

KChartier said:


> Thank you for the info. I will not shoot flatheads.Based on what I read they are considered a game fish and are off limits to bowfishing.



You can kill them and other catfish in the Savannah river lakes due to an agreement with SC, where you can shoot them with a bow across the state. 

Here is the link, and it is specified at the end of the bow fishing section.  I say shoot all the flatheads you can, they eat the best of all of the cats IMO and are invasive anyway.  Not saying it isn’t fun to catch a big one on rod and reel but it is fun to shoot them too.   If not passing one up with the bow because some other dude enjoys catching them and throwing the back.  I don’t throw back spotted bass either for the same reasons.

http://www.eregulations.com/georgia/fishing/fishing-methods/


----------



## KChartier (Mar 5, 2021)

Thunder Head said:


> Do some bow fishing in the back of Gumlog and Eastanollee creeks. Im always getting them things hung up in my cast net.
> 
> You can put in at 123 boat ramp. Tons of bowfishing up that way.
> 
> Please don't shoot the big Flatheads.





across the river said:


> You can kill them and other catfish in the Savannah river lakes due to an agreement with SC, where you can shoot them with a bow across the state.
> 
> Here is the link, and it is specified at the end of the bow fishing section.  I say shoot all the flatheads you can, they eat the best of all of the cats IMO and are invasive anyway.  Not saying it isn’t fun to catch a big one on rod and reel but it is fun to shoot them too.   If not passing one up with the bow because some other dude enjoys catching them and throwing the back.  I don’t throw back spotted bass either for the same reasons.
> 
> http://www.eregulations.com/georgia/fishing/fishing-methods/


thank you I though catfish were off limits.    I’m definitely looking forward to bowfishing down here.


----------



## across the river (Mar 5, 2021)

KChartier said:


> thank you I though catfish were off limits.    I’m definitely looking forward to bowfishing down here.


Anywhere other than the Savannah River chain they are illegal to shoot in Georgia, but you are free to shoot them on Hartwell, Russell, Clark’s Hill, and the Savannah River.


----------



## KChartier (Mar 5, 2021)

What about gar? Do they generally spawn the same time as carp?


----------



## KChartier (Mar 5, 2021)

I’m originally from the eastern side of Michigan by Lake St. Clair.  Carp long nose gar and bowfin were the most common .


----------



## across the river (Mar 5, 2021)

KChartier said:


> What about gar? Do they generally spawn the same time as carp?



No, they are usually later spawners than carp, and will typically be late spring into the summer.  Did you blowfish up there?


----------



## KChartier (Mar 6, 2021)

Yes every chance I got.  The ditches were loaded with carp especially since the lake level was up about 3 feet higher the past couple years.


----------



## BOWFINWHITT (Mar 16, 2021)

Things are heating up.shot this big girl last week and she had plenty of eggs in her.


----------



## Thunder Head (Mar 16, 2021)

I never realized bowfin ranged so far north. Cool


----------



## KChartier (Mar 16, 2021)

BOWFINWHITT said:


> Things are heating up.shot this big girl last week and she had plenty of eggs in her.


Nice !  
I don’t have a boat at the moment .
 Any suggestions as to where I can walk the banks. I’m in the toccoa/lavonia area.


----------



## BOWFINWHITT (Mar 17, 2021)

KChartier said:


> Nice !
> I don’t have a boat at the moment .
> Any suggestions as to where I can walk the banks. I’m in the toccoa/lavonia area.


Anywhere you can find shallow grassy areas.this fish was from west point lake.


----------



## KChartier (Mar 17, 2021)

Ok thanks


----------



## Thunder Head (Mar 17, 2021)

Not time yet,
 But on into summer the carp are in the shallows up towards Yonah dam. Water is clear up that way too.


----------



## KChartier (Mar 17, 2021)

BOWFINWHITT said:


> Anywhere you can find shallow grassy areas.this fish was from west point lake.[/QUOTE
> I get the grassy shallow areas. I was just wondering if you knew of any state land that would work.


----------



## KChartier (Mar 17, 2021)

Thunder Head said:


> Not time yet,
> But on into summer the carp are in the shallows up towards Yonah dam. Water is clear up that way too.


Thank you.


----------



## ventilator (Mar 18, 2021)

head of seneca creek above the boat ramp early april after a week or so of warm weather. Carp will be all over in those willows.


----------



## KChartier (Mar 18, 2021)

Thank you!


----------

